# Danica/Petty....Head to head....



## specialk (Feb 20, 2014)

Stewie responds



•Stewart: Richard Petty should race Danica: During the first of two PRN Fast Talk Shows at Outback Steakhouse in Daytona with Doug Rice and Mark Garrow, Tony Stewart made it very clear how he feels about the negative remarks Richard Petty made recently about Danica Patrick. "I told her she should challenge Richard to a heads up race," said Stewart. "I think that would pretty much settle it once and for all, maybe get him to shut up a little bit too. He drove in an era when he had cars that were superior to what everybody else was running a lot. I think he forgets that, that NASCAR has changed a lot since he was a driver and how hard it really is now." Stewart added, "I will supply the cars, I don't care. If he wants to race her I'll make sure they have exactly the same set-up in the car and give him a chance. He can drive one of my 14 cars I don't care." It was then suggested if Danica ever won a race that she should ask Petty to autograph the checkered flag. Stewart, however, had another suggestion. "If I were her I'd take it over and cram it up his (bleep)...If it were me, that's just me." The second and final PRN Fast Talk show from the Daytona Outback Steakhouse will take place Thursday from 12-1 with Jimmie Johnson and Kevin Harvick the special guests. Both shows can be heard at goprn.com.(PRN)(2-20-2014)


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2014)

Wished i could of seen that interview


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

Love Smoke!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2014)

Yea, that makes sense. That's like asking Joe Namath to try and out throw Aaron Murray to a QB competition.

Stewart is another who entered Nascar in a championship team. He didn't spend 3 or 4 good years in junk trying to prove himself. 

If Petty had an advantage over the field they earned it. They sacrificed family to make it happen. Richard was working on the car the night of his honeymoon. 

I also find it funny in the interview he had after practice where he was worried about Danica making the field and might drop back to give her an extra position. Tony or Kurt could make the race on a past champion provisional. Richard didn't make a race in the late 80's because he didn't have the speed. Todays rules would allow him to make every race. Lee Petty protested a finish at a race that Richard won and Lee was awarded the victory. Richard and his family earned every superior car they had over the field.

Richard doesn't say much, so when he does I'm sure he's thought about what he's going to say. Unlike Stewart who shoots his mouth off regularly and doesn't put any thought in to it. Richard is probably close to 75 yrs old. He doesn't have to prove anything to anybody.


----------



## specialk (Feb 20, 2014)

riprap said:


> Yea, that makes sense. That's like asking Joe Namath to try and out throw Aaron Murray to a QB competition.



I don't watch football but I do know who Namath is. Is this Aaron guy pretty much a loser like Patrick?  Sounds like you comparing him to Danica and Joe to the King...


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 20, 2014)

That's right Riprap. Not to mention Tony couldn't survive the heat in the old cars, let alone Danica. No cool suits. No window tubes blowing air. And make sure they are in 3800 lb cars, no power steering, running on bias ply tires, skating through the turns. And the best part of it..Richard is right. Danica's only chance is on a restrictor plate track and over half the field wrecks. But long gone are the days of man-handling a race car. Smoke needs to eat another Twinkie. Richard just said what most are already thinking.


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Feb 20, 2014)

Meh, Stewart is an all talk blowhard and a hypocrite to boot.

I cant stand Danica but it sure is funny how he use to blast on her and say some of the same things until she started driving for him.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Feb 20, 2014)

IF she wins one she only likes 199 more to catch the king, how many does Stewart like??


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 20, 2014)

SilveradoZ71 said:


> Meh, Stewart is an all talk blowhard and a hypocrite to boot.
> 
> I cant stand Danica but it sure is funny how he use to blast on her and say some of the same things until she started driving for him.



Yep.


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2014)

specialk said:


> I don't watch football but I do know who Namath is. Is this Aaron guy pretty much a loser like Patrick?  Sounds like you comparing him to Danica and Joe to the King...



I'm comparing a retired senior citizen athlete, similar to Richards age, to a rookie QB who has not won at a game at the pro level.

This is the same thing blow hard Stewart is doing. Comparing his driver to someone who was once great but hasn't driven a race car in 20+ years.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 20, 2014)

I like stewart alot but what he is actually saying here is that it's not the driver it's the car.  I tend to agree but he's not making a good argument for her driving skill


----------



## specialk (Feb 20, 2014)

riprap said:


> I'm comparing a retired senior citizen athlete, similar to Richards age, to a rookie QB who has not won at a game at the pro level.
> 
> This is the same thing blow hard Stewart is doing. Comparing his driver to someone who was once great but hasn't driven a race car in 20+ years.



gotcha'.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 20, 2014)

A more better comparison would be if Tony put a few drivers, like J.J. Yeley and Scott Speed, etc., in equally prepared cars and send them around the track bustin' bugs with go daddy...


----------



## tcward (Feb 20, 2014)

SilveradoZ71 said:


> Meh, Stewart is an all talk blowhard and a hypocrite to boot.
> 
> I cant stand Danica but it sure is funny how he use to blast on her and say some of the same things until she started driving for him.



Ever wonder why they call the idiot "smoke"? Because he blows a lot of it........


----------



## deerbandit (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd like to see her and Kyle Petty race then see what the King says will he bash her or his son? Wouldn't really matter to me, it sure would be funny. Who would win that one?


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 20, 2014)

Kyle Petty won 8 races. Kyle Petty won the first race he was ever in-ARCA at Daytona at 18 years old. Kyle Petty won 8 races driving for Petty Enterprises and the Wood Brothers long after their hay day. Kyle Petty dominated at Rockingham, a real race track. Kyle Petty won 8 races when he didn't care if he drove or not. You need a better comparison. I do believe that was Kyle Petty on Earnhardts bumper in the Winston when Davey won and crashed along side Kyle. Danica on the other hand? Restrictor plate is her only chance.


----------



## tcward (Feb 20, 2014)

deerbandit said:


> I'd like to see her and Kyle Petty race then see what the King says will he bash her or his son? Wouldn't really matter to me, it sure would be funny. Who would win that one?



Kyle could spot her a lap........




and still win.


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know why Kyle Petty's name keeps coming up, but none of his wins came with Petty Enterprises, so whatever he did, he did on his own. 42 car was with the mello yello/peak antifreeze car. He was always in the mix for the win in the late 80's early 90's.

http://www.driveraverages.com/nascar_stats/driver.php?drv_id=32


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 20, 2014)

I think Tony is the biggest cry baby out there. He blocks causes big wrecks has for years. Picks on young drivers. I wish johnny would can him. I remember when he thought he was going push Robby Gordon around.


----------



## srb (Feb 20, 2014)

Like to see that video,Robby might have laid the smack on ole smoke....,


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2014)

What's going to be funny is when Kurt Busch blows him away this year in the points. Well, you really can't say that because you don't have to be good all season, just win a race and be good for 10 races. Last real champ was in 2003.


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Feb 20, 2014)

riprap said:


> Last real champ was in 2003.



Wrong. Stewart would have been Champion in 2005 under BOTH points systems.

Brad Kezelowski was Champion in 2012 under BOTH points systems.

Jimmie Johnson has three Championships under BOTH points systems. (2006, 2009 and 2013)

Google is your friend. 

But the bottom line is, all the championships under the Chase format are still legit because ALL drivers played by the same rules.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 20, 2014)

Danica is good for the sport's bank.  Heck, she is cute.  Does photo shoots in bikinis.  I think she's cool for those reasons.  Not a good Cup driver.  But a good salesman to Nascar.
I am a big Smoke fan.  Hated him at first, but that was when he was punching camera guys for no "good" reason.  But he changed over the years and then won a championship as Owner/Driver.  That is hard to do.  I dont care what you say,  its hard.  He is a midwest open wheel driver and people around here dont respect that enough often.  That is racing.  Those guys are drivers.  Look at the Resume of some of the top guys,  plenty of open wheel races under their belt.
And then there is Richard.  When I was a little kid, circa mid 80's, when people said what do you want to be when you grow up little boy.... I would reply two words only- Richard Petty.  But that was a different time.  When Nascar was fun to watch.  When there were a few drivers whos cars were Vastly Superior to the rest.  Heck, the car is still important but I believe it was much more biased back in the day.
But that fact is, I cant stand Nascar on TV any more.  It is a womans sport, unless you are Danica Patrick, then every one hates you because you dont win right from the start.  I might still go to race in the future because the smells you never forget and they call you back...  But rubbing IS racing and Bump Drafting should be OK.  And Toyota in what Was a true american sport makes me want to puke.
So, to Richard-  Dig on the girl if you want.
To Danica-  Please try to win one so people calm down.
To Smoke-  Sorry your from the mid-west and good ol boys dont like you.  Well, I do.


----------



## bigfeet (Feb 25, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Danica is good for the sport's bank.  Heck, she is cute.  Does photo shoots in bikinis.  I think she's cool for those reasons.  Not a good Cup driver.  But a good salesman to Nascar.
> I am a big Smoke fan.  Hated him at first, but that was when he was punching camera guys for no "good" reason.  But he changed over the years and then won a championship as Owner/Driver.  That is hard to do.  I dont care what you say,  its hard.  He is a midwest open wheel driver and people around here dont respect that enough often.  That is racing.  Those guys are drivers.  Look at the Resume of some of the top guys,  plenty of open wheel races under their belt.
> And then there is Richard.  When I was a little kid, circa mid 80's, when people said what do you want to be when you grow up little boy.... I would reply two words only- Richard Petty.  But that was a different time.  When Nascar was fun to watch.  When there were a few drivers whos cars were Vastly Superior to the rest.  Heck, the car is still important but I believe it was much more biased back in the day.
> But that fact is, I cant stand Nascar on TV any more.  It is a womans sport, unless you are Danica Patrick, then every one hates you because you dont win right from the start.  I might still go to race in the future because the smells you never forget and they call you back...  But rubbing IS racing and Bump Drafting should be OK.  And Toyota in what Was a true american sport makes me want to puke.
> ...


That clown could be my next door neighbor and I still wouldn't like him


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

The one thing I dont understand about Stewarts rant, is that Richard ran cars that were superior to everyone else. That is a stupid statement, but I should not expect anymore from a hothead like him. He know about as much about NASCAR history as my hound, and that is a shame.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Richard Petty had the best money could buy at that time. He had the biggest sponsor, STP.  His equipment was superior to most other drivers.  google is a friend, use it.

I'm not a Stewart fan, he talks out of both sides of his mouth.  And making that comparison is plain stupid.  But the point about JJ Yeley and a few others racing her, well she has already finished ahead of JJ several times.  

Kyle Petty was a joke, it doesn't matter how many times he was in the "hunt" for a win, he still couldn't win.  Danica is "hunting" for a win too.  Kyle was a 8 win driver that should have just stayed home and watched NASCAR on Tv with his mama.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 26, 2014)

Richard had Mopar support. Other's had Ford and Chevy support. It still came down to Maurice Petty building engines, Dale Inman calling the shots. Making adjustments. His equipment was superior because they made it superior. Hendricks is superior today.  That's why Jimmy has 6 championships. Oh and the fact Hendrick makes it superior. Great crew chief, Chad Knaus. Richard Petty's equipment didn't get superior until 1972. That's when STP came on board. Richard won 10 races in a row in '67 and 27 out of 48 races. And he happened to compete against Bobby Allison, Cale, Leeroy, David Pearson. They say "well Richard ran more races back then". From 1972 on, they ran 28 to 30 races a year. Richard won 140 of his races before STP was pasted on his car. Google isn't your friend, common sense is. I actually knew these statistics before computers came along. If you weren't at the race track in the 60's and 70's, Google won't help you. You don't call out the King. If you are a racing fan you don't call out anyone. They are your entertainment. I'm sure most wish they could win 8 races at their local short track, let alone in Nascar.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 26, 2014)

Richard Petty had his day-at the end-it was not pretty-he is trying to be relevant I suppose-what he ought to do is promote the sport overall-Danica Patrick has created more interest in NASCAR than any other driver in the past ten years.  He should be grateful for her presence instead of making stupid  remarks...He should be given forgiveness for those remarks due to his advanced age and history in the sport...


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 26, 2014)

What he said was a simple statement. She won't win, unless the rest stay home. Her only chance is restrictor plates, rain, or cautions at the right time. He wasn't trying to be relevant. He's in his 70's. He's earned relevancy a long time ago. Danica has created more "media attention" than anyone in the last 10 years. He was grateful signing autographs at the fence for hours after races. The remark couldn't be stupid because it's what most already knew. But she has every right to be out there. I'm actually amazed of the attention it gained. But hey, it's Danica news. Old racing fans remember racing being tough men. Big Tiny Lund. 6'5" Buddy Baker. Cale was the shortest but he'd crush you with his forearms. The face of racing today is someone still eating out of a high chair and can't see over the dash. More cut out for being a pony jockey. It's becoming a cartoon.


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2014)

What does Kyle Petty, Yeley, Steinhouse...have to do with what Richard said about Danica? Did she even come close in a Nationwide event? She is out there hanging on trying to stay out of the way. Lucky dogs are the only way she stays close on tracks other than restrictor plates. You can make fun of all the other drivers you want, but nobody makes a big deal out of them, nor or they running in top equipment. Any other driver in the field could at least run in the top ten in a race at some point in the season in her car. At some point in the season a rookie shows some kind of promise. She has not. 

Even though he was at the end of his career when I really got into racing, he was my favorite driver. My dad told stories of him getting autographs and even was the first one at his car when he won a race in Byron, Ga and he gave him an autograph then. Petty is first class and just knowing that he doesn't care if he is politically correct makes me a bigger fan.


----------



## 18dawg (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm a racecar fan, but not a Nascar fan anymore and Danica is one of the reasons. I like seeing real races, if I wanted to see good looking women I would go down to the local strip club. I know for a fact their is one young lady that could drive circles around Danica and that is Johanna long, all she needs is the chance.


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2014)

When I really got into racing there was a woman, Patty Moise, who was trying to get into Nascar. She made a few races, but unlike to day she had to MAKE the race, just not guaranteed a spot like Danica.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 26, 2014)

It's amazing the legs this story has.

You'd think NASCAR fans would be talking about things like Harvick failing the post race inspection after his 125 and saying "Oh well, what can I say?"

You know? Something to do with actual racing and the farce that NASCAR's rule enforcement has become?


----------



## alphachief (Feb 26, 2014)

Smoke better watch his mouth.  He may well find that old man gives him a lesson he wont forget.


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> It's amazing the legs this story has.
> 
> You'd think NASCAR fans would be talking about things like Harvick failing the post race inspection after his 125 and saying "Oh well, what can I say?"
> 
> You know? Something to do with actual racing and the farce that NASCAR's rule enforcement has become?



This is the first I've heard about it. Do you really think a member of team chevy/Hendricks is actually going to get more than a slap on the wrist?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Richard Petty had his day-at the end-it was not pretty-he is trying to be relevant I suppose-what he ought to do is promote the sport overall-Danica Patrick has created more interest in NASCAR than any other driver in the past ten years.  He should be grateful for her presence instead of making stupid  remarks...He should be given forgiveness for those remarks due to his advanced age and history in the sport...



So when asked about Danica, was he supposed to lie and say that she was a great talent and will probably be the Spring Cup Champion in a few years time?  

I can only assume that you are a woman.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow! How bout that Blaney or Gilliland, fine tallents they are! 
Why no posts or quotes from famous drivers about them? Oh that is right, they are male. Never mind!


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 26, 2014)

riprap said:


> This is the first I've heard about it. Do you really think a member of team chevy/Hendricks is actually going to get more than a slap on the wrist?



The world heard about it. They told Harvick on air when he was in the Hollywood Hotel during the second 150 Duel. And what does Chevy or Hendrick have to do with Harvick failing post race inspection? SHR/Chevy maybe. His penalty was he lost his position and had to use owner points to get in the race, and he started 38th.


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2014)

XIronheadX said:


> The world heard about it. They told Harvick on air when he was in the Hollywood Hotel during the second 150 Duel. And what does Chevy or Hendrick have to do with Harvick failing post race inspection? SHR/Chevy maybe. His penalty was he lost his position and had to use owner points to get in the race, and he started 38th.



Stewart-Hass. Another 4 car Hendricks team.

Now I'm hearing 13 cars had the same problem. What a joke.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 26, 2014)

riprap said:


> Stewart-Hass. Another 4 car Hendricks team.
> 
> Now I'm hearing 13 cars had the same problem. What a joke.



Hendrick Motors is what they have in common. Just as the Ford teams use Roush/Yates and Toyota is from TRD.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 26, 2014)

riprap said:


> What a joke.



And THAT is why Princess Dianica is still the hot story.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Wow! How bout that Blaney or Gilliland, fine tallents they are!
> Why no posts or quotes from famous drivers about them? Oh that is right, they are male. Never mind!



Because those doing the interviews don't ask about them.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 26, 2014)

*Interesting thought.....*



rex upshaw said:


> So when asked about Danica, was he supposed to lie and say that she was a great talent and will probably be the Spring Cup Champion in a few years time?
> 
> I can only assume that you are a woman.



No-not suggesting that he lie-but the sport would be better off if he learned to be a better politician when being asked a baited question-which he took just like a deer coming to a corn feeder right after it went off !  Have a nice day!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> No-not suggesting that he lie-but the sport would be better off if he learned to be a better politician when being asked a baited question-which he took just like a deer coming to a corn feeder right after it went off !  Have a nice day!!



His comments generated more publicity for NASCAR, which as it seems these days, that's all NASCAR cares about.


----------



## fishinbub (Feb 26, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> No-not suggesting that he lie-but the sport would be better off if he learned to be a better politician when being asked a baited question-which he took just like a deer coming to a corn feeder right after it went off !  Have a nice day!!



The guy is an old school NASCAR driver. I don't expect him to handle an interview like Bill Clinton for crying out loud. Besides, the man won 200 races...if anybody is entitled to their opinion of Danica it's The King...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 27, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> No-not suggesting that he lie-but the sport would be better off if he learned to be a better politician when being asked a baited question-which he took just like a deer coming to a corn feeder right after it went off !  Have a nice day!!



Appears King Richard didn't buy into that "political correctness" philosophy either. Shame on him, because the last thing we would want is someone telling it like it is.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Richard Petty had the best money could buy at that time. He had the biggest sponsor, STP.  His equipment was superior to most other drivers.  google is a friend, use it.
> 
> I'm not a Stewart fan, he talks out of both sides of his mouth.  And making that comparison is plain stupid.  But the point about JJ Yeley and a few others racing her, well she has already finished ahead of JJ several times.
> 
> Kyle Petty was a joke, it doesn't matter how many times he was in the "hunt" for a win, he still couldn't win.  Danica is "hunting" for a win too.  Kyle was a 8 win driver that should have just stayed home and watched NASCAR on Tv with his mama.



I think you need to do some Googling Emu. I would not consider, Holman Moody, Wood Bros, Cotton Owens, Ray Fox, Bondy Long, Smokey Yunick, Ray Nichels, Banjo Matthews second rate teams. All had factory support and Ray Nichels was the point man for Chrysler for many years.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 27, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I'm not a Stewart fan, he talks out of both sides of his mouth.  And making that comparison is plain stupid.  But the point about JJ Yeley and a few others racing her, well she has already finished ahead of JJ several times.



Yep, you are right. She has finished in front of JJ and other drivers, who might as well be working on their cars in their own backyards.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think you need to do some Googling Emu. I would not consider, Holman Moody, Wood Bros, Cotton Owens, Ray Fox, Bondy Long, Smokey Yunick, Ray Nichels, Banjo Matthews second rate teams. All had factory support and Ray Nichels was the point man for Chrysler for many years.



You really believe Petty was on the same level as most others out there?


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 27, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> You really believe Petty was on the same level as most others out there?



The name of the game is to be better than the others. He won a lot. He got his doors blown off and sucked up the exhaust pipe a lot too. He was on the same race track with the same opportunity as everyone else. Build a better race car and out drive the rest. That's what he, his brother and cousin did. He rose above their level. That's why he is the KING! If he would of had better equipment all the time he would of won 400 races. Building a race car, driving, building a motor, pit crews, and crew chiefs are all a part of the equation. You do realize they built their race cars and motors themselves? Ingenuity and driving won the races.


----------



## riprap (Feb 27, 2014)

XIronheadX said:


> The name of the game is to be better than the others. He won a lot. He got his doors blown off and sucked up the exhaust pipe a lot too. He was on the same race track with the same opportunity as everyone else. Build a better race car and out drive the rest. That's what he, his brother and cousin did. He rose above their level. That's why he is the KING! If he would of had better equipment all the time he would of won 400 races. Building a race car, driving, building a motor, pit crews, and crew chiefs are all a part of the equation. You do realize they built their race cars and motors themselves? Ingenuity and driving won the races.



 You seen his cousin Dale Inman break down after their last Daytona win.  Said he felt like he put his family aside to get the car ready.  They worked extremely hard to be the best. Richard didn't have time for award shows and photo shoots.  They raced in the day when you got paid on performance.


----------



## cafish (Feb 27, 2014)

XIronheadX said:


> That's right Riprap. Not to mention Tony couldn't survive the heat in the old cars, let alone Danica. No cool suits. No window tubes blowing air. And make sure they are in 3800 lb cars, no power steering, running on bias ply tires, skating through the turns. And the best part of it..Richard is right. Danica's only chance is on a restrictor plate track and over half the field wrecks. But long gone are the days of man-handling a race car. Smoke needs to eat another Twinkie. Richard just said what most are already thinking.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> You really believe Petty was on the same level as most others out there?



No, money cant but talent and determination. Those other teams won many a race though. There has always been this belief that RP ran against of nobodys and that is just not true. Ford spent millions trying to beat him and actually bought him for a year.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 28, 2014)

Y'all are products of this over hyped rubbish that the media calls racing.  I don't watch this foolishness and I don't call it racing either.  I would take Richard over all of these marketing moguls behind the wheels these days.  I would Yarborough over Petty.

Those boys earned their sponsorships by slugging it out at dirt tracks and old tar tracks and winning.  Many had mechanics who learned their trade from days of moonshining.  They took cars that were unworthy to race, tinkered with them and then ran them at amazing speeds at great personal risk.  They were men and teams of great passion and competitive spirit.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 28, 2014)

Very well said. But I'd of took Bobby Allison. Wanted to do it his way. Left Junior Johnson. Easily would of been second on the win list. Brought power steering to Nascar and other things. Bobby would show up at short tracks after Nascar races and whip the locals on their own track. Peach Bowl in Atlanta, Dixie when it was paved. He came to race.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2014)

Petty also ran a 440 big block and other only smaller engines.  Reason was, STP was footing the bill.  

And not taking anything from Petty, he was one of the best to ever sit behind the wheel.  I just know that I talk to several older Petty fans and they will even tell you his equipment was better.  It wasn't like it is now, where all the cars are "equal".


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2014)

And noone mentioned David Pearson the "Silver Fox".  he was 2nd on win list.  And if he had ran as many full eaon as Petty he could very well have won more races.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 28, 2014)

He ran a 426 Hemi lol. Ford had 427's. Petty won 140 races before STP came on board. There's no equipment. They built the race car. They built the motors from the parts from the manufacturer. Equipment is made better by working on the parts of a race car. Sheet metal and motor parts. And yes David may have won as many if he would of raced as much. But they are superstars nonetheless. There is a difference between dragging your race car all over the east coast and climbing in a Lear Jet.

Here's some models from my youth.


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2014)

Pearson/Wood Brothers. Petty/PETTY enterprises. It's just not the same and I guess never will be. These days of big teams so many rules have handcuffed a lot of start up teams so if your a decent driver you have to go with one of the big three to win. 

There seem to be three companies that build engines. Don't you think it's silly for some other team to thank their competitors for supplying their power? I could just see Ernie and Bill thanking Robert Yates for their engine. I've seen Stewart thank Hendricks for his. Man that stewart/hass team must be a power house. That's why I call all their teams Hendricks. I'm sure they use all their technology. With so many rules all the cars are so close to the same anyway.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2014)

And if Petty was still racing today, he would hop in his leer and go all over the country.  Matter of fact, he owns a couple jets himself, and yes even used em before he quit racing.  

Times have changed, and some folks jut don't want to change with em.  I like the old NASCAR alot better, but I still like what we have today.  And I still think there are some driver today that could hang with the drivers of yesteryear.   Just like, if Petty was driving today, you seriously don't think, that Johnson, Busch, Harvick, and a couple others would not beat him?


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2014)

riprap said:


> Pearson/Wood Brothers. Petty/PETTY enterprises. It's just not the same and I guess never will be. These days of big teams so many rules have handcuffed a lot of start up teams so if your a decent driver you have to go with one of the big three to win.
> 
> There seem to be three companies that build engines. Don't you think it's silly for some other team to thank their competitors for supplying their power? I could just see Ernie and Bill thanking Robert Yates for their engine. I've seen Stewart thank Hendricks for his. Man that stewart/hass team must be a power house. That's why I call all their teams Hendricks. I'm sure they use all their technology. With so many rules all the cars are so close to the same anyway.



Good post.  I agree with you. It does make it special to see a team build their motors and their's only.  But like I said earlier, times change.  If Petty was still in his prime and racing today, he would be doing the same, or either sucking.  Heck he might would have even been like Dale Sr, own his own team, yet drive for another owner.  

I think the reason Petty Enterprises isn't successful today is he doesn't want to spend the money it takes to be successful. He could hire a great engine builder, and top notch equipment, IF HE REALLY want to.  But I think he still wants it like it was back when he raced, and it will never be that way again.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2014)

XIronheadX said:


> He ran a 426 Hemi lol. Ford had 427's. Petty won 140 races before STP came on board. There's no equipment. They built the race car. They built the motors from the parts from the manufacturer. Equipment is made better by working on the parts of a race car. Sheet metal and motor parts. And yes David may have won as many if he would of raced as much. But they are superstars nonetheless. There is a difference between dragging your race car all over the east coast and climbing in a Lear Jet.
> 
> Here's some models from my youth.



Man I love those models.  Those are awesome.  I have several of Earnhardt sr, and Harry Gant.  I collect diecast and have quite a few of Earnhardt Sr, Ernie Irvan, Davey Allison, Harry GAnt, and even ol DW.  Gant was one of my all time favorites, he was nice and genuine.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 28, 2014)

I like stock car racing regardless. But who's to say some would even be in the sport. Everyone get's beat. 3800 lb. cars sliding around on bias tires and today's radials and aero packages glued to the track. You can't compare different era's far apart, it's a waste of time. Some have changed with it through the years, and some don't know of another era. You can't take away from a man that did his thing in his time.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 28, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Man I love those models.  Those are awesome.  I have several of Earnhardt sr, and Harry Gant.  I collect diecast and have quite a few of Earnhardt Sr, Ernie Irvan, Davey Allison, Harry GAnt, and even ol DW.  Gant was one of my all time favorites, he was nice and genuine.



Thanks. 40 years ago. They survived.


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Good post.  I agree with you. It does make it special to see a team build their motors and their's only.  But like I said earlier, times change.  If Petty was still in his prime and racing today, he would be doing the same, or either sucking.  Heck he might would have even been like Dale Sr, own his own team, yet drive for another owner.
> 
> I think the reason Petty Enterprises isn't successful today is he doesn't want to spend the money it takes to be successful. He could hire a great engine builder, and top notch equipment, IF HE REALLY want to.  But I think he still wants it like it was back when he raced, and it will never be that way again.


They pretty much get sponsors off the Petty name. He has little or nothing to do with it today.


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Man I love those models.  Those are awesome.  I have several of Earnhardt sr, and Harry Gant.  I collect diecast and have quite a few of Earnhardt Sr, Ernie Irvan, Davey Allison, Harry GAnt, and even ol DW.  Gant was one of my all time favorites, he was nice and genuine.



I like the way Harry Gant always tried to fix his hair after taking his helmet off. Either in victory lane or after a wreck before an interview.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 28, 2014)

Would love to listen to a long interview with Ward Burton.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2014)

That's about as bad as listening to Bill Elliott give a long interview.  I would get sleepy or bored before he was done with the 3rd sentence.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> IF she wins one she only likes 199 more to catch the king, how many does Stewart_* like*_??



Think you meant "lack"..

Why does she get hit so hard?

Cause she's a super hot chick and makes more money on endorsements than most drivers make driving? 

She went through the same thing in the Indy cars..
Give the chick a brake. (pun intended) 

Bet she can out drive anyone on this forum.

Just mad because your wife don't look that hot??


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Think you meant "lack"..
> 
> Why does she get hit so hard?
> 
> ...



I find it comical when people refer to certain female athletes and celebs as SO hot, when in reality, if they had a regular job, they'd be a dime a dozen.


----------



## tcward (Mar 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I find it comical when people refer to certain female athletes and celebs as SO hot, when in reality, if they had a regular job, they'd be a dime a dozen.



This^^. The old "nail on the head"


----------



## Big7 (Mar 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I find it comical when people refer to certain female athletes and celebs as SO hot, when in reality, if they had a regular job, they'd be a dime a dozen.



So.. you are saying if she was a receptionist at a food dive,
she wouldn't be SUPER HOT?

Check back to the part where your wife/GF/Baby mama
ain't that HOT?


----------



## Big7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Shut ANOTHER ONE DOWN..

Don't bring a knife to a gun-fight.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2014)

Big7 said:


> So.. you are saying if she was a receptionist at a food dive,
> she wouldn't be SUPER HOT?
> 
> Check back to the part where your wife/GF/Baby mama
> ain't that HOT?



That's my point, she isn't super hot now.

Sorry, but you must not have done so well if Danica is much better looking than your wife/GF/ baby mama.  Me, on the other hand, did extremely well in that department...out kicked the coverage.

You put Danica in a corporate setting and she doesn't crack the top 10 of what i see on a daily basis in and around Buckhead.  Make a lap around Chastain Park this spring and you'll see several that put Danica to shame.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2014)

Yep, average...

http://megasportsnews.com/?p=34835


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 12, 2014)

Reading is fundamental!

When I first read that article about Danica driving CutieCommieKatie around, I thought she said that she "came out in turn 4"!

Back to the old days v the new days, I do wish there was a racing circuit where the rules were that the car could be X long by Y wide and weigh Z pounds. THE END off the Rule Book.

The "new NASCAR" is a mouth piece for green energy vehicle development these days right down to the corn they burn and the battery powered pace cars (that catch fire during cautions).


----------



## Big7 (Mar 12, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> That's my point, she isn't super hot now.
> 
> Sorry, but you must not have done so well if Danica is much better looking than your wife/GF/ baby mama.  Me, on the other hand, did extremely well in that department...out kicked the coverage.
> 
> You put Danica in a corporate setting and she doesn't crack the top 10 of what i see on a daily basis in and around Buckhead.  Make a lap around Chastain Park this spring and you'll see several that put Danica to shame.



Mine is REALLY SUPER HOT.. Go check my FB page.

I didn't say she was the hottest chick on the planet, just in racing.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Mine is REALLY SUPER HOT.. Go check my FB page.
> 
> I didn't say she was the hottest chick on the planet, just in racing.



She is the hottest in racing, I'll give her that.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 12, 2014)

Hot or not, she has still done nothing to deserve all the attention.


----------



## tcward (Mar 12, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Mine is REALLY SUPER HOT.. Go check my FB page.
> 
> I didn't say she was the hottest chick on the planet, just in racing.



Evidently you have never seen Ashley Force.......


----------



## riprap (Mar 12, 2014)

tcward said:


> Evidently you have never seen Ashley Force.......



Guess what the difference in the two are...


----------



## tcward (Mar 12, 2014)

riprap said:


> Guess what the difference in the two are...



One of them has actually WON something......


----------



## Big7 (Mar 15, 2014)

tcward said:


> Evidently you have never seen Ashley Force.......



Oh yeah I have.. Knew this would come up..

She is smoking hot too..

She is a few years younger.. That always helps..
Bing Danica.. See what she looked like at Ashley's age.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok then.. Here you go.. http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608004091713093877&w=480&h=360&c=7&rs=1&qlt=80&pid=1.7:rofl:

Case CLOSED!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 16, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Ok then.. Here you go.. http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608004091713093877&w=480&h=360&c=7&rs=1&qlt=80&pid=1.7:rofl:
> 
> Case CLOSED!



Alright, might have made a good cheerleader then.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 16, 2014)

tcward said:


> One of them has actually WON something......



Only 1 competitor at the time on a strip...

How many on an Indy or NASCAR track?

Ash has done good on her Daddy's coat tail and she is HOT.
Man, I love playing games on here..

Dan has more miles in probably 2 races than Ash has in her whole life.. Do the math, what are the odds?

I'm serious on the other forums..


----------



## riprap (Mar 16, 2014)

If Danica is around for next season, SHH racing should get Maaco or Earl Shives on the car with no problem. 

The only women wearing fire suits who will be seeing time in victory lane are the sprint girls or Harvicks wife.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 26, 2014)

Or maybe Jeff Gordon, if he/she wins again.


----------



## tcward (Mar 26, 2014)

riprap said:


> If Danica is around for next season, SHH racing should get Maaco or Earl Shives on the car with no problem.
> 
> The only women wearing fire suits who will be seeing time in victory lane are the sprint girls or Harvicks wife.



Earl Shives..........


----------

